# Vaporshark - DNA200



## Alex (29/8/15)

Lets clear the air. self.electronic_cigarette

submitted 11 hours ago by vaporshark

DNA 200 – WE’RE SHIPPING!

The first batch of DNA 200's are finally complete and shipping has begun. We know a lot of you took advantage of our pre-order and are eager to get your hands on your new device. However, keep in mind that though we do our absolute best, we can only process so many orders on a daily basis.

If you placed your preorder in the first few days, you can expect a tracking number within the next 10 business days. If you placed your order recently, you are realistically looking at 2 to 3 weeks.

Our shipping and customer service teams are hard at work to ensure that your orders are carefully processed in the order they were received. If you wish to cancel your order due to the processing time, you can do so by contacting support@vaporshark.com[1] . Our team will promptly cancel and refund your order….BUT, we know this device is well worth the wait; you'll see for yourself when you hold it in your hands for the first time.

SUPPORT STAFF

We do realize that what we need to do is get these devices in your hands! That being said, many of you have been calling and emailing our support team to know when you will be receiving your orders. In fact, we are currently receiving an average of 500 phone calls and 300 emails per day; we do want to let you know that this volume is untypical and far exceeds our standard capacity. Whereas we typically respond to emails in under 24 hours, we are currently running an average of anywhere between 48-72 hours. However, in efforts to help future proof and strengthen our support staff to be able to better serve you, we have taken on several new staff members whom are currently being trained.

We ask that you bear with us during these extremely high call and email volumes. We’re doing our best to get back to each and every inquiry in the timeliest manner possible.

TROPICAL STORM / HURRICANE ERIKA

In addition to the above, we are expecting severe weather with the arrival of Tropical Storm Erika. Current projections show Tropical Storm Erika developing to a Category 1 Hurricane by Monday morning. If current projections persist and Erika makes landfall by Monday morning, our offices will be closed. If all fares well and power is restored by Tuesday we will re-open for business as usual. While we don’t anticipate that Erika will cause shipping delays, please note that we cannot be certain until the storm has passed and we are able to assess any damages that may occur. Thanks for your understanding; if there’s anything that’s out of our hands, it’s the weather!






source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/3iry6w/lets_clear_the_air/


----------



## MunG (10/9/15)

TBH, useless 900Mah ? I mean come on.
That wont work. Id probably strip it and build a a lot more capacity .
900Mah wont last me half a day.

Good Board and everything for sure, its there on the technology.
But nothing to hype about. There are mods that do better out there imo.


----------



## kev mac (10/9/15)

MunG said:


> TBH, useless 900Mah ? I mean come on.
> That wont work. Id probably strip it and build a a lot more capacity .
> 900Mah wont last me half a day.
> 
> ...


I believe it's 900 mah x 3

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (10/9/15)

Alex said:


> Lets clear the air. self.electronic_cigarette
> 
> submitted 11 hours ago by vaporshark
> 
> ...


It's good to see these devices starting to ship.I'm impatiently waiting for the Hcigar DNA 200 I pre-ordered and i'm nervous as hell cause I hate the fact of paying and having no controll on getting ripped off, just think of all the cash put up on trust for these.Only in the vape world.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (10/9/15)

I'm a topper upper, so this mod and size would be perfect for me, but I'm waiting for the skin to be released first before getting the VS DNA200. No glove, no love

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MunG (10/9/15)

Hey guys,

Just a reference to the battery.
http://dekasto.com/catalog/view/607

Sure its 900Mah X 3 ?

its an awesome device to play around with as with many DNA devices
and likely super quality too.

If i am wrong help me out here, I might learn something, that link is the battery used in 
the DNA200


----------



## Jan (11/9/15)

MunG said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just a reference to the battery.
> http://dekasto.com/catalog/view/607
> ...


I am no electronics expert but that is 900mah at 11.1 volt instead of 3.7volt that is where the x 3 comes in 3.7x3 = 11.1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik (11/9/15)

ok, so what does that mean in normal usage terms?
Will the battery last a day?


----------



## 4RML (9/12/15)

Sorry how can I get one?


----------



## shaunnadan (9/12/15)

phanatik said:


> ok, so what does that mean in normal usage terms?
> Will the battery last a day?



@Paulie has a dna200 shark. 

His mod is absolutely amazing apart from the battery life. 100w builds are only going to give you a few hours and will need a recharge at lunch time. 

It's the only reason I got a rolo.


----------



## shaunnadan (9/12/15)

MunG said:


> TBH, useless 900Mah ? I mean come on.
> That wont work. Id probably strip it and build a a lot more capacity .
> 900Mah wont last me half a day.
> 
> ...



Finding a lipo battery that's going to fit in that case is going to be a bit difficult


----------



## 4RML (9/12/15)

One can buy spare battery zzzz at vapor corner bonus!


----------



## 4RML (9/12/15)

The way I see it the peeps who made the device are putting what they see suits the dna chip the best it's a common practice among tech junkies alike!


----------



## Yiannaki (10/12/15)

Sigh. I need a DNA 200 Shark in my life!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## capetocuba (11/12/15)

I have both the Rolo & Vapor Shark. Yes we all know the Rolo outlasts the Shark by a country mile between charges. However the Vapor Shark is about half the weight, and is much, much smaller. It also only takes 45 mins to charge. The Shark will last most of the day at 50 watts using a tank. So they both have their pros & cons. They both great devices ... for one reason ... that DNA 200 board

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## capetocuba (11/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Finding a lipo battery that's going to fit in that case is going to be a bit difficult


Vapor Shark sells spare Lipo batteries for the device. I'm pretty sure one can get one locally from a hobby/RC shop. I wanted one initially, but with the zip charging of 45 mins I am happy as is.


----------



## Casper (11/12/15)

Looking good, but I have to agree, I dont think a 900mAh batt is going to cut is, especially not at anything higher than like..... 10Watts...


----------



## capetocuba (11/12/15)

Casper said:


> Looking good, but I have to agree, I dont think a 900mAh batt is going to cut is, especially not at anything higher than like..... 10Watts...


If this was only capable of 10w for a days usage I would have bought the iStick 10w. However this is not the case. I've said what I wanted to say above ...


----------



## Andre (11/12/15)

capetocuba said:


> If this was only capable of 10w for a days usage I would have bought the iStick 10w. However this is not the case. I've said what I wanted to say above ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## capetocuba (11/12/15)

Andre said:


>

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (11/12/15)

Here is my little shark @capetocuba 




Lasts for days and days

Hehe

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## capetocuba (11/12/15)

Silver said:


> Here is my little shark @capetocuba
> 
> View attachment 40860
> 
> ...


Wow and on 5.5w you should get 2 weeks usage right?


----------



## Silver (11/12/15)

capetocuba said:


> Wow and on 5.5w you should get 2 weeks usage right?



Not quite, probably about a week

I get about 4 Evod1 tankfuls on a charge, so about 6ml. But i generally only use it in the mornings, so lasts about a week or thereabouts.

As an aside, the reason why its on 5.5W is because this is the version that under-reads and over delivers, so 5.5 is actually about equivalent to 6.5 or 7 on the MVP and since both my MVPs got annexed by HRH, i have to make use of this little device. Lol, am thinking of getting a Rolo for this, then it will last a few weeks

Edit - it doesnt under-read, it just reads a different power, i think its rms instead of average

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 4RML (11/12/15)

any stock that any one knows is for sale here in SA on the vaporshrak DNA200?


----------



## Andre (11/12/15)

Silver said:


> Not quite, probably about a week
> 
> I get about 4 Evod1 tankfuls on a charge, so about 6ml. But i generally only use it in the mornings, so lasts about a week or thereabouts.
> 
> ...


And how is HRH doing with the vaping?


----------



## Silver (11/12/15)

Andre said:


> And how is HRH doing with the vaping?



Thanks for asking @Andre
She is doing fantastically!
She is on about 3 months and hasnt veered one iota off VM Berry Blaze and menthol drops
1.5ml Evod1 tank per day, like clockwork
I refill in the evening for the next day

Wish my vaping was that simple

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Andre (11/12/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks for asking @Andre
> She is doing fantastically!
> She is on about 3 months and hasnt veered one iota off VM Berry Blaze and menthol drops
> 1.5ml Evod1 tank per day, like clockwork
> ...


Great stuff. Congrats to her please. On my side HRH is also still on Berry Blaze only, but sans the menthol. Only I now have to add VG to soften it and bring it down to 6 mg (from 9 mg). Trying to get her to move away from the mAN to something rebuildable. Those mAN coil units do not last long. Currently trying out the Evic Tron with CLR head.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

